# RocketRAID 2640X4 and FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE



## Vossy (Jan 2, 2015)

Having trouble locating a driver to get my Highpoint RocketRAID 2640X4 up and running. Operating it as a JBOD to run ZFS pool on 4 drives, most other Highpoint cards are supported, I'm unsure why this was left out?

The manufacturer doesn't appear to have a updated driver and I was unable to get the old one to work. If anyone knows of a generic driver or anyone who has compiled a new one, that would be great.

Any and all comments are welcome. I'm at a loss.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Oko (Jan 2, 2015)

Are you trying to use it as a hardware RAID card or in JBOD mode (Host Bus Adapter HBA) for ZFS? I see that the card is about $150. Did you know that you can get a really good LSI  9211-8i on e-bay for about $100. That is about as good HBA as it gets (I have 4 of those). If you are after RAID cards I would not rely on anything cheaper than $600-$700. LSI and Areca cards have really good support. IMHO due to ZFS hardware RAID makes no sense with FreeBSD. If you want hardware RAID use DragonFly BSD.


----------



## Vossy (Jan 2, 2015)

I've just been using the card in JBOD mode to give extra SATA ports for a ZFS pool. So any sort of driver to get 10.1 to see the drives will do the trick..

Thanks for the info Oko!


----------

